# برنامج TANKS 4.0.9d



## رمزة الزبير (19 مارس 2012)

برنامج TANKS 4.0.9d صادر عن الوكالة الأمريكية لحماية البيئة (USEPA) و تصميم البرنامج لتقدير انبعاثات لخزانات السوائل العضوية في الهواء .
مكتب تخطيط جودة الهواء والمعايير بوكالة حماية البيئة بالولايات المتحدة يطور ويحافظ على تقدير الانبعاثات وتحديد الأدوات اللازمة لدعم الدولة ، الدولة الاتحادية ، والوكالات المحلية ، والاستشاريين ، والصناعة بتقدير الانبعاثات في الهواء من مصادر مختلفة.
ويمكن الاطلاع على وثائق من عوامل الانبعاثات والعمليات الحسابية المستخدمة لتقدير انبعاثات عن طريق "تجميع الانبعاثات الملوثة في الهواء.
يستخدم البرنامج بإدخال معلومات محددة حول خزان (أبعاد ، والبناء ، شرط الطلاء ، الخ) ، والمحتويات السائلة (المكونات الكيميائية ودرجة حرارة السائل) ، وموقع الخزان (أقرب مدينة ، ودرجة الحرارة المحيطة ، الخ.) ، وإنشاء تقرير الانبعاثات في الهواء.
تقرير ملخص ملامح وتشمل تقديرات انبعاثات سنة شهري ، سنوي ، أو جزئية بالنسبة لكل مادة كيميائية أو خليط من المواد الكيميائية المخزنة في الخزان.
الإصدار خزانات 4.0 يمثل تطوير إلى الإصدارات 3.1 ، 3.0 ، 2.0 ، و 1.0 ، ويتضمن العديد من الميزات الجديدة والتنقيحات للحفاظ على الاتساق مع منهجية حساب الانبعاثات عن طريق وكالة حماية البيئة للرد على تعليقات المستخدمين. يتم وصف هذه الميزات الجديدة أدناه.
تمت كتابة البرنامج في Microsoft Visual Basic ، ويتم توزيع إصدار وقت التشغيل من Visual Basic مع النظام. ويهدف البرنامج للاستخدام على أنظمة تشغيل ويندوز 95 أو في وقت لاحق ، أو Windows NT 3.51 أو في وقت لاحق. 
مع ملاحظة أن المعادلات التي وضعت في تقدير الانبعاثات و التي تشكل أساس البرنامج خزانات 4.0 من معهد البترول الأمريكي (API). API يحتفظ بحق المؤلف لهذه المعادلات. منحت إذن API لتوزيع ، غير حصري وغير تجاري لهذه المواد إلى الوكالات الحكومية والتنظيمية. ومع ذلك ، تحتفظ API بحقوقه فيما يتعلق بجميع الازدواجية التجارية وتوزيع المواد المتعلقة بها. ولذلك ، فإن برنامج خزانات متاحة للاستخدام العام ، ولكن لا يمكن أن يكون بيع البرنامج دون الحصول على إذن خطي من معهد البترول الأميركي ،و وكالة حماية البيئة الأميركية ، معهد بحوث الغرب الأوسط، ومجموعة Pechan - أفانتي (وحدة EH Pechan وشركاه). 

هذا البرنامج يخص الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلا أنه يمكن الإستفادة منه بإستخدام درجات الحرارة القريبة من المنطقة التي يوجد بها خزانات الوقود وهو موجود على الرابط التالي:
http://www.epa.gov/ttnchie1/software/tanks/


----------



## محمد الاكرم (19 مارس 2012)

السلام عليككمكعادتك اختي رمزة تقدمين الاجودتحياتي


----------



## khaledmenshawy (7 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## تولين (9 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله بك وجزاكي الخيؤ


----------



## asasde45 (12 أبريل 2012)

Latest crack software ftp download 
cad/cam/cae/eda/optical crack ftp download software

Part of Software 
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.

If you are interested in or want to get more software list ,please go 

2forall.w147.91kweb.com

cax2one.3322.org

zhangqg.51.net

e-mail:
[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]

AUTOFORM V4.1.1 ISO 1CD 
SURFWARE.SURFCAM.V2007
GIBBSCAM.2007 V8.9 
DP.Technology.ESPRIT.2008.Plus 1CD 
MOLDPLUS_METRIC_V9.2_FOR_MASTERCAM X2
MASTERCAM_X3_v12
solidcam_v2008 FOR SOLIDWORK
icam.compost.v17
JETCAM EXPERT V15.6
AMADA_CNCKAD v9.5
IMOLD 2008 FOR SOLIDWORKS
CGTECH.VERICUT.V6.3
Space-E v4.6 _ISO 1CD 
K-MOLD V9.5
CIMATRON_ELITE_V8.5_ISO 
MISSLER.TOPSOLID.2007 6.8 dvd 
Nemetschek.PlanDesign.2006.Multilanguage 
DEPOCAM 2006
SOLIDWORKS V2008 with sp1 ISO DVD for win 32bit for 64bit
TEKSOFT_CAMWORKS_V2008 ISO 1CD 
VERO MACHINING STRATEGIST 8.027 
Tebis cad cam v3.4 R1 WinNT2k
Sescoi.WorkNC_v18.2 WinNT2k
Amiable.FlexiSIGN.Family.Pro.v8.0 
Allplan v2006.1 *MULTiLANGUAGE* (c)NUMETSCHEK 
Open.Mind.HyperCAD.2006.2 MULTILANGUAGE 
Open.Mind.hyperMILL_V9.7
Autodesk.Inventor.Professional.2010 
DELCAM_ARTCAM_PRO_v2008
POWERMILL V9.0 ISO (c) DELCAM with Pmpost 1CD 
DELCAM.POWERSHAPE.V8.08 ISO 1CD 
DELCAM.COPYCAD.V8.0 1CD 
VERO_VISI-SERIES_V15(c) VERO SOFTWARE 
EDS I-DEAS V6 *ISO* (c) Siemense
PTC.PRO.ENGINEER.WILDFIRE.V3.0 M100 ISO DVD 
Autodesk_autocad_2010
INNOVMETRIC_POLYWORKS_V10
RAINDROP_GEOMAGIC_STUDIO_V10.0 ISO 
EDS.SOLID.EDGE.V100 DVD
ESI SysWeld 2007-ISO 1DVD 
UNIGRAPHICS.NX.V6.02_ISO 
DASSAULT SYSTEMES CATIA P3 V6R2009 *ISO* (c) DASSAULT SYSTEMES 
DELCAM_FEATURECAM_2007
CADMEISTER V2.1
Intergraph Plant Design System(PDS)v07.00.00.15
AVL Cruise v2008
Visual Modflow 4.1

MOLDFLOW PLASTICS ADVISOR v7.3 1CD 
MOLDFLOW.PLASTIC.INSIGHT.V6.1_ISO 
Rebis.AutoPlant.v2007
CAMsoft ChemOffice ULTRA 2008
BENTLEY PlantSpace Design Series v8
Acecad_StruCAD v12 1CD 
REIUSA_Staad_Pro_V8i 
CSI.SAP2000.V12.0
CSI.ETABS.Nonlinear.v9.5.ISO
CSI.SAFE.V12.0
CHIEF.ARCHITECT.V11.RETAIL 
ADAPTSOFT.ADAPT.PT.V8.0

LICOM_SYSTEMS_ALPHACAM_V2007
TEKLA_XSTEEL_STRUCTURES_V13 1CD 
FORTEN 2000.V1.90 1CD 
sds/2 Data.Design.System.Suite.V7.0.35.Multilanguage 
ArchiCAD v11 *INTERNATIONAL* (c) GraphiSoft 
RoboBAT_Robot_Millennium_v20_Multilanguage DVD

ZEMAX _EE 2009
ASAP v8.0 (c) Breault Research Organization 
Optical.Research.Associates.LightTools.v6.0
LucidShape.v1.2
essential macleod V6.0
gPROMS.ModelBuilder.v3.15
OPTIS OptisWorks Studio 2007
Code-V 9.5
BeamPROP.v8.0s.Fullwave.v6.0.Winall

AspenTech.Aspen.Engineering.Suite.v7
ASPENTECH.ASPEN.PIMS.V7 ISO 1CD 
INVENSYS_SIMSCI_PROII_V8.2
PAM-STAMP 2G 2007
HKS_ABAQUS_V6.81 FOR WIN &Linux and 64bit
ALTAIR.HYPERWORKS.V9.0 SR1
ADINA_SYSTEM_V8.5
MSC.PATRAN.V2007
MSC.ADAMS.2007.R2 
MSC.NASTRAN.V2007 
ANSYS.V12 
APTECH.GAUSS.v7.0.10.4056 
ESI.ProCAST.2009(c) ESI Group 
Star-CD V4.04 (c) CD-Adapco 
sysnoise 5.6
MAGMAsoft v4.4
anycast v2.43
flow-3d v9.3
Dynaform.5.6 (C)ETA 
CAESAR II 5.1 
COMSOL_FEMLAB_V3.5_ISO 

ETA.VPG.v3.3 WiNNT2K 
Ls-Dyna V971 
ansa_v12.21
FLUENT_V6.3 
FLUENT_FLOWLAB_V1.2.10 
FLUENT_AIRPAK_V2.1.12 
Fluent.Gambit.v2.3.6 WiNNT2K 

PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.MAESTRO.V8.7.6
PROTEUS.ENGINEERING.FASTSHIP.V6.1.29
Seakeeper v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Span v9.52 for Maxsurf 
Workshop pro v9.52 for Maxsurf 
FORMSYS.MAXSURF.V12.04
Tribon M3 (c) Tribon Solutions
ShipConstructor 2006_R2 
PTC.CADDS 5i REVISION 12 
Optegra 8 (C) Ptc
Autoship v9.1
ShipConstructor 2006 

Accelrys.Materials.Studio.v3.4 
Pointwise.Gridgen.v16.0

CST_MICROWAVE_STUDIO V2009 
MICROWAVE.OFFICE.V2009
FABMASTER V8G3 
Agilent RFDE 2007 
Agilent ICCAP 2008 
Agilent EMS 2009
Agilent SystemVue 2008 
FLOMERICS.FLOTHERM.V7.1
CoventorWare2004 ISO 1CD
GC-PowerStation 7.35 GraphiCode
cadence_finale_v6.1
cti_valor_genesis 9.2B 
Saber_vY-2008
genflex v01.03.a2
PCBNAVIGATOR v5.1
synopsys.hspice_vY-2008
Pulsonix_V4.0
TanneL_L_Edit Pro V 11.0 
AGILENT.ADVANCED.DESIGN.SYSTEM.2008
Ansoft Designer V3.5 
HFSS V11.1 (c) ANSOFT ISO 
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.PCB.Design.2007 
SEMulator3D-MEMulator 2007
CADENCE ALLEGRO(R) SPB RELEASE 16.0
ZUKEN CADSTAR 11.0 
EAGLEWARE.GENESYS.V2007
CAM350.v9.5 (c) DownStream Technologies 
ANSOFT.MAXWELL.V12.1 ISO 
Feko v5.4
Xilinx.EDK.v9.1 DVD 
Synopsys_Saber 2007
Altium Designer 8.1 
SYNOPSYS.FPGA 8.5 
ManiaBarco Ucam v8.1
ZUKEN_CR5000.BOARD.DEGISN.V10.0 
Cadenas.Partsolution.v8.1.Multilanguage 
Hyper Lynx 8.0 (c) MENTOR GRAPHICS ISO 1CD
Cadence_finale_V6.1 ISO 2CD
Altium.P-CAD2006.With.SP1 ISO 1CD
CADENCE.IC.DESIGN.V6.1 ISO 5CD
HsimPlus Y2008.06 (C) Synopsys
CosmosScope_X (C)Synopsys
Systemview_2008
Cadence.OrCad.v16 
Cadence IUS V8.2
Cadence EMGR V6.1
Cadence IFV v6.1 
Cadence SPMN v6.1
Cadence ET V6.2 
Cadence RCv.71 
Cadence IPCM v6.2 
Cadence ADW V15.7
Cadence ETS V6.2 2
Cadence RCC V7.1 
Cadence IUS V6.1 
Cadence ETS V7.1 
Cadence AMSD V6.11 
Cadence ANLS V7.1 
Cadence IXE31 V5.1 
Cadence ASSURA V3.17 
Cadence RCV V7.1 
Cadence TSI V6.1 
Cadence RET V17 
Cadence CCD V7.1 
Cadence EXT V6.2
Cadence CONFRML V7.1 
Cadence FINALE V7.1 
Cadence MMSIM V6.2 
Cadence SEV V4.1 
Cadence NEOCELL V3.4 
Cadence CVD V12 
Cadence NEOCKT V3.3
Cadence SOC V7.1
Cadence PAS V3.1 
Cadence IES20 V6.1 
Cadence PVS V6.1 
Cadence PROPLUS V6.1
Synplicity_Synplify_Premier_Ver_9.01
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.FPGA.Advantage.v8.0
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.ADTB.V2.0.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.AMS.V2007.Linux
Mentor.Graphics.Capital.Capture.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.IC.Flow.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.DMS.V2007
Mentor.Graphics.BST.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.EXP.V2007.Linux.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.IND.v2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.PADS.v2007
Mentor.Graphics.Board.Station.Flow.2007.DVD
Mentor.Graphics.Expedition.Suite.V2007.DVD

... 
Do not put any replies here. WE will not check any replies here on the forum.

◢︻︻◣1-最新CAX/EDA/CFD/GIS/光学/化工/液压软件资源网 

阳光软件园 

所有软件资料都随时更新,急需软件可以去看看,基本上能找到你想要的! 

2forall.w147.91kweb.com

zhangqg.51.net

cax2one.3322.org

e-mail:
[email protected];[email protected];[email protected]

将以上任意链接连接起来输入IE 窗口即可进入网站

下面是一部分软件，更多软件在我们的软件列表，如需要请到列表中去找！

ACTRAN v12.0 Win32_64-ISO 1CD

Agilent.IC-Cap.v2008-ISO 1CD

AMESim/AMESet R9 1DVD(液压传动系统高级建模与仿真环境)

AnyCASTING.v2.4-ISO 1CD

ASAP 9CD(正版光源库)

Aspen ONE v7.3-ISO 1DVD

AutoForm R2 Plus v4.4 Final-ISO 1DVD

AutoPlant 3D v2.01 1CD(中文版)

AutoPlant 2004 1CD(中文版)

AVL.Boost Suite v5.11 1CD

AVL CRUISE v2010.0.2-ISO 1CD

AVL.FIRE.v2010.0-ISO 1DVD

AVL.SWIFT.v3.1.1-ISO 1CD

B&K PULSE v12.5-ISO 2CD（振动分析软件）

CAESAR II 2011 v5.30.2 WinXP_7-ISO 1DVD(管道应力分析软件）

CAM-TOOL v4.0-ISO 1DVD(简/繁体中文版)

CarSim v8.02-ISO 1CD

CFDRC v2008-ISO 1CD

Code-V 9.5-ISO 1CD

CFturbo v9.0.7 1CD

Design Data SDS/2 v7.025 1CD

Deform.2D/3D.v10.0-ISO 1CD

Drillbench Suite v5.1 1CD（钻井作业设计及规划软件）

Drillbench Cemcalc v3.9 1CD（动态固井设计分析软件）

ESI.SysWeld.2010.v12.0.Win32_64-ISO 1DVD

ESI Welding Simulation Suite(PAM-Assembly+Weld Planner) 2010.0 1DVD 
ETA.VPG.v3.3.WiNNT2K 1CD（完全破解版）

FE-SAFE v6.2.01-ISO 1CD

Flow3D 9.32-ISO 1CD

Fraunhofer.SCAI.MpCCI.v4.0 1DVD

FRI Device Rating Program v2.0.3.585 1CD(美国精馏公司开发的化工软件,可用于塔板

(筛板, 浮阀)的严格的水力学计算)

GMI Imager v5.6 1CD

GMI PressCheck v2.5 1CD

GMI SFIB v5.4 1CD

GT-Suite v7.0 & Update Build4-ISO 1DVD(发动机模拟分析软件)

HTFS.Software.v7.1-ISO 1DVD

HTRI Exchanger Suite v6.0 Full-ISO 1CD

HydroComp.NavCad.2009.v9.05 1CD

HydroComp Propcad 2005 Full 1CD
HydroComp PropExpert 2005 Full 1CD 

HyperMILL v2009.1 Multilanguage-ISO 1DVD

iMOLD v2009-ISO 1CD(solidworks专用模具设计软件)

Intergraph PDS v8.00-ISO 2CD

JMatPro v6.1 1CD（材料性能模拟软件）

KBC Petro-SIM Suite v4.0 SP1 build561-ISO 1CD

LensVIEW 2003.1-ISO 1CD

LightTools.v7.0-ISO 1DVD(光学软件)

LMS Raynoise v3.0 1CD（大型声场模拟软件系统）

MAGMASOFT v4.4-ISO 1CD（完全破解版，铸造仿真软件） 

Maxsurf v13.01-ISO 1CD(计算机辅助船舶设计和建造软件)

MIDAS GTS v2.5.1 1CD 

NUMECA Fine v8.72 1CD

OLGA v7.1-ISO 1CD

OSLO Premium v6.44 1CD(光学软件)

Petrel v2010.2.2-ISO 1DVD 

Phoenics 2009-ISO 1CD

Pipeline Studio v3.3.1.0-ISO 1CD

Plaxis v8.5 pro 1CD

ProCAST 2010.0-ISO 1CD(全模块最新完全版)

Process.Systems.Enterprise.gPROMS.v3.51 1CD

PSS/E v32.03-ISO 1CD

PTV VISSIM v4.3-ISO

Pumpcalc v7.00-ISO(离心泵分析程序)

PVElite v2012 Full-ISO 1CD

PVTSim v20.0-ISO 1CD

ReflectorCAD 1.5(ASAP的配套软件，专门用于车灯灯罩设计)

RSoft Photonics CAD Suite v7.1-ISO 1CD 

ShipConstructor 2008 R2-ISO 1CD

Simpack v8.8.03-ISO 1CD

SIMSCI.Pro/II v9.01-ISO 1CD(流程模拟程序)

Space-E 4.3 1CD(简体中文版)

Stoner Pipeline Simulator(SPS) v9.7.2-ISO 1CD

Sysnoise v5.6.WinNT2k 2CD(噪声分析软件)

TruckSim v8.01-ISO 1CD

TracePro v7.04-ISO 1CD(光学机构仿真软件)

VANTAGE PDMS v12.0 SP6-ISO 1DVD

VMGSim v6.5 1CD

Winsim.Design.II.v9.31 Working 1CD

WorkNC G3 v20.06-ISO 1CD(多语言版)

ZEMAX v2009.06.09 1CD

华铸CAE 8.0

压力容器计算软件SW6-1998 v7.05 1CD


----------

